# Schwinn Alure...Reborn...



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Here are some pics of a '89 Schwinn Alure that I picked up at a yard sale a while ago...It has gotten a pretty good make-over 

I shaved off two cable stops on the down tube and left one for the rear brake. Also shaved off the cable stop on the drive side chain stay. Shaved off all rack mounts from the fork and drop-outs. Completely stripped and sanded the frame before repainting it House of Kolors Kandy Lime Gold, with HOK Pearl White on the lugs. Sanded down all the zig-zag gouges on the seatpost. Shined up the stem and handle bars, as well as the rims and hubs. I planned on getting a new single speed crank but ended up using the original one...after some minor modifications. Also kept the original freewheel, again after some minor mods. I think the cranks were the worst part as they were coated with some unbelievably tough plastic crap...Anywho...here's some pics...























































Here it is when I first bought it...$7 bucks at a yard sale...


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

That is pretty. What a difference. I don't even remember the Alure...must have been a lower end model? 89, huh?

I remember the Exage stuff had a plastic coating on it...seems like that was what it was IIRC, but I think that was later than 89.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

From what I was told by the kind folks on this forum, the Alure was one of two women specific mountain bikes made by Schwinn in the late 80's. I think the price range was around $300 for the Alure and $400 for the other one?? 

My wife took it for a ride last night and loves it. It rides great and everything cleaned up really well. Plus lugged steel frames always look cool...


----------



## deluxe (Aug 16, 2004)

*Schwinn Alure revamp*

Great job!!
Almost impossible to imagine the transformation possibilities with some bikes.
I am afraid I have no before photo's, but this is my ebay-found Goat after a cheap trip to the powdercoaters, and lots of hand buffing of the cranks and sundry parts.

You can click on the pics for extra high resolution images.
http://blogericious.blogspot.com/2006_05_01_archive.html


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

I would have guessed the bike to be older judging by the components, but anyway, it turned out very nice. I have a weakness for lugged steel especially when the lugs are a different color. I've seen those cranks many times, but never with the plastic removed. They look like perfect SS cranks now. Are they crome plated steel?


----------



## offroadrover (May 13, 2007)

Wow great job! Lots of elbow grease in that one.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm not sure if they're chrome, nickel, zinc or what. I'm not even sure why they would plate them with anything and then cover them with plastic??? I guess they're pretty much throw-away cranks as the rings aren't really replaceable. The whole spider is held on with a giant "rivet" from inside the crank...

Here's a new pic with a tensioner (chopped up rear derailleur) installed...


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

offroadrover said:


> Lots of elbow grease in that one.


And lots of quality time with my Dremel...:eekster:


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

mmmmm...Kandy....


----------

